# Cat is driving me crazy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## vinny (Oct 13, 2008)

HIIIIIIIIIIIII..........I'm newwwwwwwwwwwww. I'm going crazy. I have 2 cats (my wifes cats). They are both old, about 12 yrs. Both long haired. One or both has decided they no longer need to POOP in their nice litter box so they poop wherever. One has hyperthiroid problems and is/was on meds. She is not on them now because I really don't think they were helping her. She is always starving and B***hing and I'm going out of my mind. We are so SICK TO DEATH of hair it's not funny. I'm the type of person that I can't have them "just" put to sleep. I guess my heart is too big or maybe I'm just stupid. I love the cats but I don't know what to do. I've grown slightly abusive when the "ONE" is around and I don't like it. PLEASE someone come and take these cats away or put a spell on them to make them better.

Vinny

sorry


----------



## Katherna (Feb 20, 2008)

12 isn't actually that old for a cat. You say they're long haired and you're sick of hair, do they get groomed regularly with a comb or brush? 

The pooping ouside the box could be solved by getting a box with a cover over it so they can't poop ouside of it, also make sure litter is cleaned out regularly as some cats don't like to go if another cat has 'been' in it. Make sure you get rid of all the traces of the smell of the poop where the cat has left it as it will encourage the cat to go again in the same place. Using bio washing powder and then putting a little vinegar in the rinsing water will get rid of the smell (even if we can't smell it the animals can).

If one of the animals is on medication for a condition then it should still be on it whether you think it's doing them any good or not. The thyroid problems are going to be detrimental to the cats health, as it's running on top speed as it were. They can suffer from weight loss, increase in appetite, hair loss or patchy hair, some cats can have bulky or large amounts of stools. The medication helps to control all this.

I'm sure someone on the forums can help you more than I can, as they may have a cat with the same condition. Many members have long haired cats and can help you with that side of things as well.


----------



## LadyDiva (Aug 5, 2008)

Has the cat with the thyroid problem been taken off her medication recently, if so was this done on the advice of a vet?


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Personally I think it sounds like you no longer want this poor cat around and she senses this and is reacting accordingly. For cats to toilet outside the litter tray there is always a reason. Maybe she doesn't like the litter you are using so perhaps change it to a different kind or move the tray to a quieter spot. If you are using a hooded tray then try an open one. Is the litter tray cleaned everytime they use it - some cats won't use a tray if another cat has been in. Perhaps add an additional tray.

You profess to love the cats but how can you say that when you are using terms like the "ONE" and admit to being slightly abusive towards her. The poor cat is ill and you have taken her off her medication which will only exacerbate things and no doubt shorten her life and make her feel very miserable. If you feel so strongly towards her as to want her gone then please contact your local Cats Protection or Rescue and ask them to find her a home where she will be loved, and put back on her medication for her remaining years to make her life more tolerable.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*To be honest this post has worried me and i'm wondering wether it's a wind up It's full of negatives towards the cats, hairs, medication toilet problems ect. Why on earth would you take a cat off it's medication, because you think it's not working. A trip to the vets to discuss the problem would be better for the cat in question. How can you be abusive towards the cats, they did'nt ask to have long hair, or to have medical issuses. There's obviously something very wrong in your house for them to be pooing everywhere too*


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

vinny said:


> HIIIIIIIIIIIII..........I'm newwwwwwwwwwwww. I'm going crazy. I have 2 cats (my wifes cats). They are both old, about 12 yrs. Both long haired. One or both has decided they no longer need to POOP in their nice litter box so they poop wherever. One has hyperthiroid problems and is/was on meds. She is not on them now because I really don't think they were helping her. She is always starving and B***hing and I'm going out of my mind. We are so SICK TO DEATH of hair it's not funny. I'm the type of person that I can't have them "just" put to sleep. I guess my heart is too big or maybe I'm just stupid. I love the cats but I don't know what to do. I've grown slightly abusive when the "ONE" is around and I don't like it. PLEASE someone come and take these cats away or put a spell on them to make them better.
> 
> Vinny
> 
> sorry


*
 I would maybe suggest you take them to a rescue center before you do any harm to them as i feel your anger towards them all beit not their fault  *


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *To be honest this post has worried me and i'm wondering wether it's a wind up It's full of negatives towards the cats, hairs, medication toilet problems ect. Why on earth would you take a cat off it's medication, because you think it's not working. A trip to the vets to discuss the problem would be better for the cat in question. How can you be abusive towards the cats, they did'nt ask to have long hair, or to have medical issuses. There's obviously something very wrong in your house for them to be pooing everywhere too*


it's more common than you think owners taking pets off or adjusting doses of meds. 

it sounds as though you need to have a chat with your wife and your vet about this cat in question. as suggested above the Cat's Protection League is someone you could ring to take on this cat if you feel you are unable to look after it with it's medical problems. But be aware if you remove one from the house the other will start to act out as well. so you may have another 'ONE' that you have to deal with. 12 yrs old isn't that old for the average cat BUT a cat with an illness may actually be physically older than they are, if that makes sense. you taking them off their meds may actually exacerbate the situation these meds are generally given and need at least 3 wks to even start to take effect. some cats respond and some need surgery to remove the thyroid. some don't make it at all and get worse and worse. but usually they turn round with the right dose. it's possible your vet has put them on a dose they may or may not need to be adjusted for this cat.

unfortunately you have long haired cats and hair my friend just as having a long haired partner comes with the territory! Dyson makes a great pet hair vacuum and combing your kitties with a nice brush will help.

as for the pooping outside the box, i'm not sure if you mean missing the box or actually pooping away from the box somewhere in the house. so i can't really advise you on that until i know. either way it's a sign something needs to change and soon.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*I did'nt say it was or it was'nt common for owners to to such things, i'm quite aware of what people do! I was asking why they think they would do it, then complain about the cats behaviour and be aggresive towards it
Why pick out my post again, when the others have said the same*


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Selk67U2 said:


> *To be honest this post has worried me and i'm wondering wether it's a wind up It's full of negatives towards the cats, hairs, medication toilet problems ect. Why on earth would you take a cat off it's medication, because you think it's not working. A trip to the vets to discuss the problem would be better for the cat in question. How can you be abusive towards the cats, they did'nt ask to have long hair, or to have medical issuses. There's obviously something very wrong in your house for them to be pooing everywhere too*


Well said Selk, it worries me as well 

I think that the only answer to this one is that these cats desparately need to be taken to the cpl or cat protection centre where they can get the care they need and also the love, as reading from the op's post there is obviously no love there for these poor kittys any longer.

To take them off the medication without a vets say so is just awful.

Please if this post is not a wind up get help for these cats soonest.


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *
> Why pick out my post again, when the others have said the same*


sorry i misunderstood you, you seemed surprised with your comment. i was only agreeing with you sorry for the confusion  i think it's shocking as well how often i happens makes me sad  not sure if this is all a wind up either which is why i picked out your post it seemed fishy to me too!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Right, ok, fair enough. 
The fact they've not been back on is what makes me wonder, as if they were genuinley concerned they would of stuck around for answers to their questions*


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Right, ok, fair enough.
> The fact they've not been back on is what makes me wonder, as if they were genuinley concerned they would of stuck around for answers to their questions*


who knows. i tried to answer accordingly so if it is genuine as some husband/boyfriends can be annoyed with the wife/girlfriends 'cats' lol i hear yapping about it all the time when i go to the pub with Martin. that bleepin cat did this today blah blah.. so meh?!


----------



## vinny (Oct 13, 2008)

We are not going to "do" anything to the cat! Except take her back to the vet this week. The other cat is fine/heathy but sheds like crazy. My wife of 10 years ,this month, said the cat is about 16 years old. She is very VOCAL (the cat) and sometimes wakes us up at night and it's got nothing to do with food. I need to know why, after the last 10 and a half years she has decided not to poo in the litterbox and if anyone has had luck with the hyperthiroid meds before. No offence but stop being so womenish. I didn't post on here because i didn't have anything else to to. I posted because of concern for the cat!

Vinny


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

vinny said:


> We are not going to "do" anything to the cat! Except take her back to the vet this week. The other cat is fine/heathy but sheds like crazy. My wife of 10 years ,this month, said the cat is about 16 years old. She is very VOCAL (the cat) and sometimes wakes us up at night and it's got nothing to do with food. I need to know why, after the last 10 and a half years she has decided not to poo in the litterbox and if anyone has had luck with the hyperthiroid meds before. No offence but stop being so womenish. I didn't post on here because i didn't have anything else to to. I posted because of concern for the cat!
> 
> Vinny


 does not sound like concern to me! and these people are not "womenish" just worried about yr cats who you obviously see as a hassle rather that a pet.
and it seems quite obvious that if you have taken yr cat off medication (the vet prescribed these for a reason !) then maybe this is why she has started to act differently?! -


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

vinny said:


> We are not going to "do" anything to the cat! Except take her back to the vet this week. The other cat is fine/heathy but sheds like crazy. My wife of 10 years ,this month, said the cat is about 16 years old. She is very VOCAL (the cat) and sometimes wakes us up at night and it's got nothing to do with food. I need to know why, after the last 10 and a half years she has decided not to poo in the litterbox and if anyone has had luck with the hyperthiroid meds before. No offence but stop being so womenish. I didn't post on here because i didn't have anything else to to. I posted because of concern for the cat!
> 
> Vinny


your cat needs to stay on the meds, full stop. it's possible your cat may need more than just the meds and you may need to get the vet to do some blood tests to be sure the meds are working correctly. your other option would be to have the thyroid removed. but from the sounds of that might be too much of a hassle for you. but you would be able to discuss this with your vets when you go. 
there's really no easy way of looking after an elderly cat. they get old and they have issues. the issues usually get worse and there comes a time when either you realise they are asking you to make the pain go away or they just give up and don't move from where they are in the house one day and wee on themselves to let you know they are tired and want to go. some don't do this though and they get very distressed and very confused and do as you are explaining and wonder all over the house and mess everywhere. this is their way of telling you they are unhappy and need help. 
but ultimately its a decision you and your wife need to make none of us can tell you when it will be right and your vet might not either in some cases. but be aware there are many options for care for your cats be them old or ill where people will look after them until their last day if you feel this isn't something you can do.


----------



## WhiteNile (Aug 24, 2008)

vinny said:


> ...My wife of 10 years ,this month, said the cat is about 16 years old. She is very VOCAL (the cat) and sometimes wakes us up at night and it's got nothing to do with food.


Some cats/breeds just really are vocal, and love to hear the sound of their own voice; my own kitty makes loads of noise whether she's happy (chirps), sad (drawn out meows), angry (low, mostly playful, growls), or contented (purrs like a motor-boat!), but I've just gotten used to it. The only time she's quiet is when she's asleep, and even then she sometimes snores or grunts in her sleep. Are you saying that your cat has only just become vocal and was normally quiet, or has her noise-making just got on top of you over time? If she's only just become vocal recently it could be down to stress or feeling unwell?? Does she sleep in the same room as you? Have you changed her sleeping arrangements lately?

Really, take the advice of the people earlier in this thread: continue with her meds. If you really feel like her medication is doing no good talk to her vet and they might be able to give you alternatives. If not, get a second opinion from a different vet.


----------



## binxycat (Mar 15, 2008)

vinny said:


> We are not going to "do" anything to the cat! Except take her back to the vet this week. The other cat is fine/heathy but sheds like crazy. My wife of 10 years ,this month, said the cat is about 16 years old. She is very VOCAL (the cat) and sometimes wakes us up at night and it's got nothing to do with food. I need to know why, after the last 10 and a half years she has decided not to poo in the litterbox and if anyone has had luck with the hyperthiroid meds before. No offence but stop being so womenish. I didn't post on here because i didn't have anything else to to. I posted because of concern for the cat!
> 
> Vinny


Hey Vinny, sounds like kitty has some issues so best thing is to have a chat to the vet to see whats going on - The litter box issue is a bit weird - is she "going" more than usual and getting caught short or not using it FULL STOP?? I know nothing about meds and don't pretend to but maybe stopping them is causing her probs? Honest, best thing hun is to have a chat with the vets, Like us humans I guess old age brings some different issues, hope the "old lady" gets on Ok , not being womenish honest!! Good luck with kitty


----------



## LadyH (Sep 29, 2008)

I think at the very least your cat needs to see a vet, stopping medication for an animal without vets say so is a bit daft to say the least! how do you know if it is working or not ? it might not show in the cats behaviour but who is to say the cat wasnt feeling better for the meds and is reacting and being taken off them,
I have had a long haired cat and with regular brushing there wasn't hair everywhere at all, in fact she had a loverly healthy glow to her coat 
I cant help but feel sorry for your cats


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2008)

I am glad you are going back to the vet.

But, cats do shed fur... especially long haired ones, which is what you have. Having dogs or cats, you have to accept that you will get fur pretty much everywhere. If you are the type of person who is over house proud or hates fur everywhere, then don't get a pet.
You have put up with it for the past how ever many years so why is it an issue now? Unless, she is shedding more now than before. Which could be to do with the time of year, her age or because of her problems.

Unfortunately, part of owning a pet is they get old, they get ill and can change their behaviour (not always in a good way). It sounds as if your cat is having issues, either because of her hyperthiroid problems, or because you have stopped her medication.

I would also suggest, maybe the reason for her now deciding not to poo in her litter tray could also be to do with her not feeling herself. 
A vet check is needed to see what could be going on. Which is what you said you are doing.

Please let us know how you get on.

It also sounds a case of you just putting up with these cats because they belong to your wife. I don't mean to offend you here, but with regards to your first post, I also would maybe think you are a little jealous of them maybe?


> I've grown slightly abusive when the "ONE" is around and I don't like it. PLEASE someone come and take these cats away or put a spell on them to make them better.


Alot of partners get jealous of their partners pets, they just don't like to admit it.

The cat is old, things are going to change... probably for the worse. You are the owners and need to accept this annoying behaviour as you call it.

Sorry, but some of your comments in your posts come across harsh. It really sounds to me like you don't even want these or a certain cat around anymore. Maybe you should be upfront with your wife and tell her how you really feel towards the cats instead of acting like this.


----------



## vinny (Oct 13, 2008)

Nah. I defend the cats from my wife! their ower responsability and we will take care of them. The "one" has an appointment in the morning. There are psycologists on this forum! he he he! 

Vinny


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

vinny said:


> Nah. I defend the cats from my wife! their ower responsability and we will take care of them. The "one" has an appointment in the morning. There are psycologists on this forum! he he he!
> 
> Vinny


Glad u are takin your cat to the vet, but i must say i feel really sorry for these cats especially "the one" as you so nicely put it! all I can say is thank god im not a cat and you are my owner


----------



## katiefranke (Oct 6, 2008)

How did it go with the vets Vinny?


----------



## vinny (Oct 13, 2008)

The cat is back on her meds for one month. Then we will see. Have any of you ever been pushed to limit by something? Maybe your better or notso better half? Alot of times it ends in divorce. Concider this "counceling". If YOU were my cat you would get to live in the comfort of a home with all the food and water you could stand and basicly not much worries. If you were owned by 95% of people you may not have it so lucky 

Vinny

Sorry I even confused myself.


----------



## katiefranke (Oct 6, 2008)

not quite sure i understood the last part of your last post or whether you actually wanted a response, but im glad to hear kitty is back on the medication - please, please stick with it!

and seriously, if it really has got that bad that you are 'pushed to the limit' as you say, then make sure you talk to your partner and tell her how you are feeling...and if the cats illness really is too much for you both, please talk to your local cats protection/cat rescue place and give kitty to them - this would not mean that you do not care, quite the opposite, it would mean that you are acknowledging the fact that you cannot give her the care she needs and are ensuring that she gets it from now on - surely what any responsible pet-owner would do? good luck


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

vinny said:


> The cat is back on her meds for one month. Then we will see. Have any of you ever been pushed to limit by something? Maybe your better or notso better half? Alot of times it ends in divorce. Concider this "counceling". If YOU were my cat you would get to live in the comfort of a home with all the food and water you could stand and basicly not much worries. If you were 98% of other cat owners you may not have it so lucky
> 
> Vinny


if the cat has what you say it has then it will need to be on the meds for more than a month, most likely the rest of it's life unless it has some surgery or alternative treatment.


----------



## vinny (Oct 13, 2008)

Only a month before she goes back to the vet for another checkup!


----------



## marianne (Aug 12, 2008)

Glad to hear kitty is back on meds. I had a sweet cat that had thyroid problems. Hair loss, excessive peeing, a little crazy are symtoms. We eventually had to confine her to our bedroom. She still had a lot of room and a great view of our backyard. 

If you haven't already done so, I would add additional litter boxes. Pill pockets for felines are handy to give pills meds. Good luck!


----------

